# my race at the track



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i just recently posted a race i had against a newer 2000+ bmw 540i....IT WAS NOT A STREET RACE it was at new england dragway in epping, new hampshire and ya that bmw was a dog


----------

